# Indoor Air Quality - An Infographic to Share w/ HVAC friends.



## ssparay (Sep 24, 2012)

Indoor air quality in most homes and buildings is to say the least — unhealthy! Most people are unaware that polluted indoor air makes us sick and can cause major health problems such as cancer and respiratory problems. Here is an infographic representing the effects of bad indoor air quality. Please share on your blogs and social media accounts with a link back to the original infographic here:


----------

